# Baked Avocados with Ham



## advoca (May 6, 2006)

*Baked Avocados with Ham*
Hot avcados are simply delicious.

40 g (¼ oz)butter
50g (2 oz) fresh brown bread crumbs
100g (4 oz) serrano ham, finely chopped
6 Tbsp double cream
dash of angostura bitters
salt & pepper
1 Tbsp chopped parsley
2 large avocados
1 Tbsp lemon juice
2 Tbsp double cream to garnish
Preheat the oven to 170ºC. (375 F) 

Melt the butter over medium heat and add the bread crumbs and the ham. Cook for 1 minute, stirring gently. Add sufficient cream to bind the mixture, the angostura bitters, salt & pepper, and the parsley. Cook gently for a further minute. Do not boil. Remove from the heat and set aside. 

Cut the avocados lengthways and remove the stone. Sprinkle the cut surfaces with lemon juice, and then pile the bread crumb mixture on to each avocado half, making sure that all the cut surfaces are covered. Place on a heat proof dish and bake in the preheated oven for 20 minutes.

Put the avocados in warmed serving dishes and drizzle each one with cream. Garnish with sprigs of parsley, and thin strips of yellow or red bell peppers.


----------



## advoca (May 6, 2006)

*Avocado Royale*

Here's another Hot avaocado recipe

*Avocado Royale*
This justifies the title “Royale” because it was a popular with Queen Elizabeth, the Queen Mother as a “starter.”

Half an avocado per person
¼ pint (15 cl) Madeira (or Port)
2 Tbsp olive oil
1 Tbsp tarragon vinegar
1 Tbsp finely chopped chives
1 Tbsp finely chopped parsley

Preheat the oven to 180ºC 375 F. 

Cut the avocados in half lengthways and remove the stones. Brush the cut surfaces with oil and fill the cavities with the wine. Then bake for 20 minutes. Mix the oil, vinegar, chives & parsley. Fill the cavity, and serve hot.


----------



## kimbaby (May 10, 2006)

Sounds Tasty


----------

